# Need to talk to a MSP Trooper......



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

........ and ask a question. Preferably one who works the Framingham or Sturbridge Barracks or areas; or, if not, any MSP Trooper will do. Please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

msw said:


> ........ and ask a question. Preferably one who works the Framingham or Sturbridge Barracks or areas; or, if not, any MSP Trooper will do. Please PM me. Thanks.


Hey, just check box 2 on the back of the citation and you will get your hearing.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

j809 said:


> Hey, just check box 2 on the back of the citation and you will get your hearing.


lol


----------



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

You guys are pretty funny. It has nothing to do with getting a ticket. And I did not want to just call up the barracks and ask a question to whoever randomly answered the phone. I just thought that somewhere within the readership of this board, there might be a few real live MSP Troopers, maybe someone who is perhaps a bit "old school" and understands the meaning of the Brotherhood of the Badge, and who might want to answer a question or two, one cop to another. 

Still waiting .......


----------



## popo (Apr 1, 2005)

Your profile reads:


> *Occupation*:
> Sheriffs Deputy


Therefore you are not a cop. Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

msw said:


> You guys are pretty funny. It has nothing to do with getting a ticket. And I did not want to just call up the barracks and ask a question to whoever randomly answered the phone. I just thought that somewhere within the readership of this board, there might be a few real live MSP Troopers, maybe someone who is perhaps a bit "old school" and understands the meaning of the Brotherhood of the Badge, and who might want to answer a question or two, one cop to another.


Why don't you just ask the question, so we can all benefit from the answer?


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Yahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

We Are Not Worthy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

msw said:


> You guys are pretty funny. It has nothing to do with getting a ticket. And I did not want to just call up the barracks and ask a question to whoever randomly answered the phone. I just thought that somewhere within the readership of this board, there might be a few real live MSP Troopers, maybe someone who is perhaps a bit "old school" and understands the meaning of the Brotherhood of the Badge, and who might want to answer a question or two, one cop to another.
> 
> Still waiting .......


We all understand the "Brotherhood of the Badge", until the WalMart Security guard starts running radar on the highway, then he has overstepped his bounds.


----------



## popo (Apr 1, 2005)

94c said:


> We all understand the "Brotherhood of the Badge", until the WalMart Security guard starts running radar on the highway, then he has overstepped his bounds.


:L::L::L:


----------



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

popo said:


> Your profile reads:
> 
> Therefore you are not a cop. Thank you.


Other than by way of "titles", how do you define "cop", Popo?


----------



## popo (Apr 1, 2005)

If I have to define it, you are definitely not one.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

:blink:

http://files.naiv.us/macros/OH SNAP/osnap.jpg


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

msw said:


> Other than by way of "titles", how do you define "cop", Popo?


here we go again, its time to reload. are you sure you're not 4424 in drag?:yes:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

:roll: This post looks like it will be almost as bad as one of the "constable" posts...


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

First off, before you use the "you're not a real cop because you're a sheriff deputy"! Why don't we find out where he is from????!!!! Most deputy's in this country are real cops.....


----------

